# Canal boats



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Watched that program last night, what a diverse selection of people on the water.I did consider a long boat before the motorhome, but it restricts you to the UK, unless one goes for a River boat which can be taken across the channel to explore rivers over there.Anyone else had the urge.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I could live on a boat. I kind of did for short periods before we got the motorhome when I had a motor cruiser. Just used it as a second office really which basically means a place to take my beer buddies.

Preferred the lakes or the sea though. All too laid back and slow for me on the canals although I did once have the daft idea of travelling the length of the network from Ripon in North Yorkshire to London in a rubber dinghy. I know people who have done that trip in big boats. Takes at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz and I looked at them, too expensive, big hole to throw money into etc, I didn't mind the double wide ones, but the narrow boats are way too wobbly for me, but the major put off was the restrictions on where you can go in them, if they didn't build a canal there, you can't go, and they filled so many in, the one near my house as a kid has gone, built on years ago, and nowhere to put a detour.

We did a brief trip up the Caledonian canal in a 40ft 8 berth cruiser just the two of us, never again, although I'd like a little cruiser to go around the coast and do a bit of sea fishing.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Liz and I looked at them, too expensive, big hole to throw money into etc, I didn't mind the double wide ones, but the narrow boats are way too wobbly for me, but the major put off was the restrictions on where you can go in them, if they didn't build a canal there, you can't go, and they filled so many in, the one near my house as a kid has gone, built on years ago, and nowhere to put a detour.
> 
> *We did a brief trip up the Caledonian canal in a 40ft 8 berth cruiser* just the two of us, never again, although I'd like a little cruiser to go around the coast and do a bit of sea fishing.


I did row that one, in an 11 foot wooden dinghy. 

I would love another boat but your right about them being holes in the water you throw money into. Costs over £250 a month just to park it even when your not using it.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We met somebody on a canal in France who had travelled all over in canal boats. They were selling up and buying a motorhome. They found the restrictions of the canal network too much for them. 


I would like to do it once though....


In one French town (Charleville Mezier I think ?sp) there was a British couple with a Dutch barge. They had a car on deck with a crane to lift it on and off. Now they had life sorted!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Best thing is to buy some canal side land and rent out moorings.

Liz and I are always looking at property, and we found a beauty about 8 years ago, it's not come up for sale yet, but it has a decent bit of land with it, it's between a main road and a canal, the building on it is a poor state, but interesting and worth renovating, the land is quite flat, so if we could afford it, and to sort it all out, it'd be a canal/roadside stop where MoHos and MoCycles would be welcome, and probably have enough room for about 10 tents too, well it would if the planners didn't do the sharp intake of breath they usually do.

It'd be a great spot to stop off at to break a journey, and come winter, lock it up and bugger off for 6 months.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Had a wooden cruiser on the Broads for a few years but having caravanned all over Europe for many years we couldn't resist the urge to get back on the road!
It had a big old ex taxi diesel engine and when it fell off it's mountings we were persuaded:surprise::smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Did anyone watch the series on TV a few years ago,.

Narrow Dog to Carcassonne

http://www.narrowdog.com/


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Best thing is to buy some canal side land and rent out moorings.
> 
> Liz and I are always looking at property, and we found a beauty about 8 years ago, it's not come up for sale yet, but it has a decent bit of land with it, it's between a main road and a canal, the building on it is a poor state, but interesting and worth renovating, the land is quite flat, so if we could afford it, and to sort it all out, it'd be a canal/roadside stop where MoHos and MoCycles would be welcome, and probably have enough room for about 10 tents too, well it would if the planners didn't do the sharp intake of breath they usually do.
> 
> It'd be a great spot to stop off at to break a journey, and come winter, lock it up and bugger off for 6 months.


Great idea. You could provide car hire, too, as that seems to be the main stumbling block with living on the canals.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Did anyone watch the series on TV a few years ago,.
> 
> Narrow Dog to Carcassonne
> 
> http://www.narrowdog.com/


I read the book and the sequel when he goes to America. Quite intrepid.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

In days/years gone by I thought about building my own narrow boat which I think I could manage ok. What put me off is the fitting out costs etc. so think I'll stick to the van.

Nick.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I have had various boats over the years starting with the first hard boat "Deep Star" we resurrected from a car park at the back of Leeds City station when I was in my late twenty's, it was a total wreck and took my mate and me 3 years to finish 



 ..

My second hard boat "Helping Hand" was a bit better, we had it in Bridlington for quite a few years diving off it.









At the same time I had rib's to dive off all the time and I towed them to where ever in the country and abroad to dive off. I did a lot learning navigation and got to become a navigation instructor..

So I am more into boats than motor homes.

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I watched the program last night. That nutty annoying woman on the Disco boat, I would have chucked her overboard after half an hour. Elvis's dog was the best bit.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> I have had various boats over the years starting with the first hard boat "Deep Star" we resurrected from a car park at the back of Leeds City station when I was in my late twenty's, it was a total wreck and took my mate and me 3 years to finish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So was I Ray, but sailing from racing at Cowes etc. incl. winning the top cup, Brittania, in an America's Cup 12m Class to owning my own 33' Westerly for 30 years.

I did quite a bit of diving too - but that was early morning skinny-dipping off my deck into clear Aegean waters - great feeling of freedom:grin2:

I wonder if you have achieved one dive I did; under an island? Without any breathing equipment; I swam(skinny) under an island in Greece - through a cave that went from one side to the other, about 70m, and I was lead by a very attractive Greek girl. Well you would, wouldn't you?

Sadly I think the boat will be going soon - no time to maintain boat, sail it and use MH.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Swimming under an island following a naked Greek girl. Im trying to think if I can top that. Nope. Dont think so.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Swimming under an island following a naked Greek girl. Im trying to think if I can top that. Nope. Dont think so.


Barry lost for words? I don't think I can top that.:laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Definately

She wouldn't want to be "topped" by you lot 

What's wrong with you ?

You belong to your generations 

She to hers 

There's plenty of young muscled men out there 

Get a life

A life that understands you are old.....er

You need more than your ........

Money may help

But your experience is priceless

But not with younger females

It's a bit like trying to bring your daughter to heel

And remembering you have got daughters old enough to try to bring to heel

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> Definately
> 
> She wouldn't want to be "topped" by you lot
> 
> ...


Dear Aunty Sandra

This morning's test: Rearrange the following in chronological order

Conclusions
Wine
Jump

Now for facts about the dive and the Greek girl.

I have had my boat in Greece for 30 years - the event was not recent.

I had known Vera as a friend for 8 years at the time - she was a tour guide at the monastry, in German.

She was far too sensible to go on a boat to another island with any Captain Tom, Prick or Harry.

The cave was and is a well-kept secret and I felt priveleged that she showed it to me.

I have known my Basia for 26 years and she is 16 years my junior; together now for 6 years - would you advise her to dump me?:wink2::grin2:

Your 'Agony Nephew' :laugh:

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah Sandra, we might be getting on a bit (well Im a teenager compared to you and Captain Over) but you cannot take away the contents of the Spank Bank!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Geoff if she wanted to show you her cave so be it >

16 yrs younger than you is nothing, most certainly do not dump your lovely Basia

Barry get your mind away from swimming over or under nubile young females 

Right that's you lot sorted 

I'll continue cooking spicy lentils with belly pork grin2:

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> Geoff if she wanted to show you her cave so be it >
> 
> 16 yrs younger than you is nothing,* most certainly do not dump your lovely Basia*


Sandra

You need to go to Specsavers - I asked whether you would advise Basia to dump me [that is D U M P not J U M P] , since you think I am 'past it' for younger women.:crying:

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I've just collected excellent new glasses Geoff :nerd:

Went to Asda

As I said sixteen years difference is nothing either way

You hope she will JUMP not DUMP YOU ??

Now what IT do you think I think you are passed??

Best not answer that on a public forum

It's all that BarryD s fault anyway :grin2:

Sandra0


----------

